# Mr. Christmas/World's Fair Structures



## cowboybill (Jan 18, 2014)

I have researched a little and now understand that I cannot get parts to fix some layout structures that have worn out. They are mainly World's Fair structures. Does anyone know where I can get parts to fix them. I need a belt for the roller coaster in particular and some other things. New to this area and am volunteering for a local Hospice group to improve their Winter Wonderland display they put up annually. Any help appreciated.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I don't know anything about what you have. Can you post some pictures of the structure and what's broken. Someone might know where to get parts, or point you in the right direction to make it yourself!


----------



## cowboybill (Jan 18, 2014)

*Photos of MrChristmas Roller Coaster*

Not sure how to post photos but will give it a try. This is all new to me. I think I did it and if I did we will start with trying to find a belt to convey the roller coaster cars up the ramp on the roller coaster. It is broken in two and fragile at best otherwise. The belt is notched both sides (has to be) and dimensions are 5/32" square in section and 38 1/4" long. Hope the photos made it (looks like they are in the attachments above). Will be checking later.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Only thing I found so far is this, no belts though. Maybe you can find a number and call them. They seem to have some parts. Nor a lot. http://www.mrchristmas.com/Product-Support-C3.aspx


----------



## cowboybill (Jan 18, 2014)

*Have contacted Mr. Christmas*

I have contacted them and they inform me that the only parts they sell is what is listed and they do not sell internal parts. Bad Deal for anyone trying to fix one of their items. The feedback threads on them are bad and anyone who has bought their product complains when they cant get parts. Nice units but not backed with any support. I just thought someone may have found a replacement belt/parts source and would share it. thanx for your replies though.


----------



## Old Bill (Nov 28, 2013)

Go to your local garage or parts store and get the name of there belt maker
[ fan-timming belts ]they make belts of all sizes and kinds. Good luck


----------



## nearboston (Dec 19, 2013)

How long is the belt? Google "XX inch long Rubber drive belts for toys"


----------

